# What are YOU getting from the 07 holiday collections?



## glam8babe (Sep 17, 2007)

Well the title says it all! what do you love? what are you excited about the most?

im interested mostly in:

- Finery (Lip Bag x 3) in; Coral or Pink [is it just me or does it seem like in all of these sets theres at least 1 very dark lipstick? im a pale blonde and would not suit dark! so maybe i might waste my money if i do buy one of these]

- All of the Heirlooms brush sets

- Keep sake set

From *Curiousitease:*

- im interested in most of it

Thanks to: Risser who posted images of these new products here http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=79495&page=9


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 17, 2007)

All of it!!!


----------



## brookeab (Sep 17, 2007)

Going to get the smokey, warm and metallic es palettes, coral lip set, basic and eye brush sets, both pigment sets, and I think that is about it. THANKFULLY my birthday is around the same time, so I know exactly what to ask for for my birthday.


----------



## JGmac (Sep 17, 2007)

The pigment sets, depending on the colors.  Otherwise, I think most everything I get will be a duplicate of what I already have.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 17, 2007)

Pink Finery Lip bag and Cool Pigment set. I really loathe this years cases. ICK!!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

All of the Curiousitease collection, Smokey Palette from Royal Assets, and one of the Finery lip bags (whichever is the most pink).


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 17, 2007)

Brushes! Possibly the pigment sets, but the brushes are a huge yes.


----------



## Tralalaa (Sep 17, 2007)

Heirlooms brush box FOR SURE! Since I'm new to mac products, I don't have any brushes yet, except for the 266. 

I'm also getting both pigment sets. I have to try out more colours...
I LOVE pigments, and I keep hearing good things about them so that's what I'm excited about the most. 

Then if I have some extra cash, I'll get the other brush sets as well.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 17, 2007)

*~*I want the Keepsake, Royal Assets (eyes), Pignment set, Softsparkle eye pencils, Richmetal eye creams, Sheer Mystery Powder, and Diamond Powder!!! I can't wait!!!*~*


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 17, 2007)

the brush and pigment sets.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 17, 2007)

I want all of it but I must limit myself.

2 eye palette
1 lip palette
2 lip bags - pink and plum
eye brush set
both pigment sets
soft sparkle set
l/g set


----------



## Weasel (Sep 17, 2007)

basically... a shitload


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, I wish I was rich or something.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, I think I'll have enough for one of the Royal assets shadows, and Finery lip bags... I'm not sure which ones yet...
And maybe, just maybe Curiousitease pigments... < how much will these be?


----------



## liv (Sep 17, 2007)

Things that have piqued my interest:
Metallic/Warm/Smoky Eye palettes
Pink Finery lip set

I am really interested in seeing the eye palettes, lots of people say on here that they don't really use theirs, but I use my Smoky and Warm from Holiday 06 all the time.


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 17, 2007)

Antiquitease:
-maybe all 3 brush sets
-keepsake 
-pink & coral finery

Curiousitease:
-Softsparkle pencil set
-both piggie sets

Heirlooms Brush Box


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 18, 2007)

everything.


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 18, 2007)

as of right now i'm most interested in the softsparkle eye pencil set

i may be excited about the pigments, but ill have to see what pigments are in there.

so far none of the pallettes interest me EXCEPT maybe the metallic eyes, which ill need to see more up close.

anndd same story on the little baggies with 2 lipsticks and a lipglass; need to see the colors more up close!


----------



## frocher (Sep 18, 2007)

Curiousitease, all.  Finery pink lip bag.


----------



## user46 (Sep 18, 2007)

ugh, alottt


----------



## neeshie (Sep 18, 2007)

nothing...aside from the packaging...i feel like its all been there...done that


----------



## redambition (Sep 18, 2007)

i might get the warm eyes this time around.


----------



## Jot (Sep 18, 2007)

need to do more studying of what i want but maybe i'll just be limited by how much i can afford/get away with sneaking home!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 18, 2007)

i want both pigments sets from curiousitease, the keepsake set and either the pink, coral or tan finery set =)


----------



## amazed527 (Sep 18, 2007)

whatever I can afford I guess.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 18, 2007)

i want the pink bag of 2 lipsticks and gloss and all the other goodies


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 18, 2007)

The Heirloom Brush Box and maybe the Red royal assets lips and smokey royal assets eyes.  I really don't like those little bags and would have a very hard time spending my money on anything that comes in them.


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 18, 2007)

i want the softsparkle eye pencil set, because i sold most of my full-size ones awhile ago. i want the plushglass set, because i think it'd be a great way to try them out. i have full sizes of almost every pigment that's been released, so i doubt i'll need any of them. 

i want the face set and the eye set, from the brush sets. i want to have minis of all my full-size brushes to travel with.

generally, i always skip palettes with shadows and lipglosses, because i don't use em.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 18, 2007)

Like many posters, I need to see the colors better... maybe a Finery lip bag if the colors appeal to me.

The Heirlooms face brush set, maybe the Box set, and the Plushglass set.


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 19, 2007)

i want the brush sets. i dont have any brush sets. both piggie sets most likely. and im unsure about the lipstick/gloss sets as well as the e/s palettes.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 19, 2007)

i NEED the face set since i have a new love of blushes, and i also think that bag is cute- i use my brush rolls as clutches for parties and such.

i have never purchased an eye palette, but the metallic one seems like an interesting idea. we will have to see...

the lip bags? i'm an nc40-42, and if the pink contains ramblin' rose (AGAIN! ugh) i will just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





because it washes me out and feels like i have sand on my lips.

the lip palettes.  . . i dunno. i still have the holiday '05 seductions cool lip palette, and i have used up only the two glosses, and capricious lipstick. i just can't seem to work those other three colors into my routines and it REALLY bugs me so much. i have made it my mission to finish that palette!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the palettes are absolutely hideous, so none of these.

Probably a Finery lipbag or 2, depending on the shades (the bages are supercute!)

Maybe the eye brush set just to have dupes of some of the ones I already have (I get lazy washing them)

And that's it. I'm more interested in the new full size pigments & those metal-x eyecreams that are coming out.


----------



## dollypink (Sep 20, 2007)

royal assets metallic pallette
finery lip bag - either pink or plum, need to have a closer look!
Curiousitease pigments - not sure which either


----------



## princess (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to say nothing, until I see them in person.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 20, 2007)

the only things i am interested in are the antiquitease colour 3 x LE pigments, and the softsparkle pencils, and i have to say that i hope we dont get repromoted pigments AGAIN........

Updating my wants to include Her Fance and Queens Sin lippies and Red Romp lipglass


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 20, 2007)

My Holiday Wishlist includes...

Royal Assets Eyes in Metallic and Smokey
Finery in Coral, Tan and Pink
Heirlooms Face and Eyes Brush Sets and Brush Box
Viva Glam in Warm
Both Piggie Sets

I need to start saving now or at least get in realllllyyyy good with St. Nick haha.


----------



## breathless (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm interested in it all! lets just see what i can actually afford!!! lol.


----------



## goink (Sep 21, 2007)

The (warm) pigment sets. I get them every year!
Maybe a lip set, but MAC lipglasses are too sticky for my hectic life.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 25, 2007)

upto now i only want: Royal assets eyes in Metalic and Cool
Hierlooms brush sets: all 3 and MAYBE the brush box
Keepsake set


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2007)

I want all the brush sets, but I don't need them, so I am going to be strong & not buy them (at least not all of them).

I will get

1 Finery lip bag  
Smokey Eyes Palette 
Heirlooms Brush Box  
maybe the Keepsake bag 
& probably a few things from the other collection that comes out around the same time (the one w/the duo e/s)


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I want all the brush sets, but I don't need them, so I am going to be strong & not buy them (at least not all of them).

I will get

1 Finery lip bag  
Smokey Eyes Palette 
Heirlooms Brush Box  
maybe the Keepsake bag 
& probably a few things from the other collection that comes out around the same time (the one w/the duo e/s) 
_

 

Yes the e/s duos appeal to me too. Also the beauty powder collection that's coming out. Too many fabulous things coming out at once!!!


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 26, 2007)

The Smokey eye palette (but I want them all, ugh), but only that, and the SE face brush set.  I've always wanted a short handled face set.


----------



## rocking chick (Sep 26, 2007)

I will limit myself just to the Metallic eye palette, Cool eye palette and all the 5 mineralize eyeshadows duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope I can resist further temptation when I see the products in real life.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 26, 2007)

everything that my wallet can handle


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 26, 2007)

Here we go:

Antiquitease:
All the Mineralize Eyeshadow Duos x5
Nail Polish (if I like it) x2
Pigments x3 (Again... if I like it)
Her Fancy Lipstick
Lipglass x1

(This is my secret, I learn what things are, and save up for that amount, so naturally I always SAVE over what I spend, and always have some left over. Hence, I always leave with money and MAC that I love. Try it, it works. Seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Antiquitease Sets:
Lip Palette in Pink Lips
Royal Assets Lip Bags in Pink & Plum
Metallic, Cool and Smokey Shadow Palettes
Viva Glam Cool Palette
Face Brush Set & Basic Brush Set

Curioustease:
Lipglass set in Cool x1
Pigment Set in Cool x2
Pigment Set in Warm x1
Softsparkle Pencil Set x1

And I'm also waiting to hear more about MAC of Beauty and Stylistics. If I see pictures and I really really like it, I'll probably start saving for that too. Right now I have so much extra money for the Holiday's it's not even funny D:


----------



## pokiedot (Sep 27, 2007)

I want everything!   

But I will probably just get:

Softsparkle liner set
Pink & Coral lip palettes (maybe the other 2 too)
Cool Viva Glam lip palette
Face brush set


----------



## glamqueen1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I would like to get the warm eyeshadowpalet, the keepsakeset and probably the warm pigments..


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 29, 2007)

So far I want the smokey, cool, and metallic palette, but I don't know yet how the mineralize duos or the 3 LE piggies will look, so we'll see. I'll have to wish for some of it for christmas, as I don't think I'll be able to afford everything that I want.
I also think the keepsake bag (with Shimmertime, softsparkle pencil, lipglass and Sunbasque blush) is really cute, but I don't know how much is just due to the packaging... we'll see.


----------



## seabird (Sep 30, 2007)

the pink finery lip bag i think.


----------



## ViV04 (Oct 2, 2007)

My pre-ordered list:

Softsparkle liner set
 Heirlooms Face and Eyes Brush Sets
MAC[SIZE=-1] exclusive basic brush set with bag

My go back for more list:

[/SIZE]Heirlooms Brush Box(didn't have it in their booklet so I couldn't order it!?)
1 Finery lip bag(pink or plum?)
 Royal Assets Smokey eye palette

I can't wait for it!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone one know how much the holiday eyeshadow pallettes retail for?


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 3, 2007)

i know that they are £19 in UK


----------



## caroni99 (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil_kismet* 

 
_Does anyone one know how much the holiday eyeshadow pallettes retail for?_

 
The Novel Twist e/s palettes were $45 CDN so about the same I guess.


----------



## jpohrer (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably just the Smokey Eye palette!  I bought the 2005 and 2006 warm and 2005 cool e/s palettes, and do not use them very much.  I use the 2006 Smoked Eye palette all the time, though!  I swapped for a back-up of it, even though 5 shades are permanent.  I am excited to see the new Smokey eye palette in person!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 3, 2007)

Definately the cool pigments, not sure about the rest.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 5, 2007)

After seeing the color descriptions, here is my list:
*Anqiuities Color *
Your Ladyship Pigment
Silversmith e/s duo
Family Silver e/s duo
Mi'Lady e/s duo
Uppity Fluidline
Guilty Kiss l/s
Her Fancy l/s
*Antiquities Royal Assets *
Cool Palette
*Antiquities Finery *
Pink Lip Bag


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm still deciding on what to get


----------



## Wenzdai (Oct 7, 2007)

both pigments sets, and the brushes..


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 7, 2007)

It's just too much stuff for me to think about right now. Those eye brushes look good though. I never know until I get to the store.


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to get the full size pigments, the keepsake set and the eye brush set.


----------



## contrabassoon (Oct 8, 2007)

One of the brush sets for sure, as well as a lipstick and a iipglass. This collection is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Angelah (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_The Novel Twist e/s palettes were $45 CDN so about the same I guess._

 

Yepppp!

$36 USD and $45 CDN


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's my list -

[/b]Antiquitease:Color[/b] 

Probably all the pigments, some of the e/s duos... But I'm especially excited about Mi'lady (the intense blood red half-let's see if its really red though), on the fence about the lipglass's & lipsticks.. The rest... Meh

Antiquitease Palettes

Im only going to get the eye shadow palettes. Ive never been a fan of lip palettes. They start lookin pretty gross after some use.

And the brush sets... I'm gonna get one of them for sure. I need me some travel size brushes. I also really like this years bag. Im still using my ornamentalism bag... And thats pretty much it!


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 14, 2007)

So far, I want all the eyeshadow duos, all three pigments, two lipsticks, one lipgloss, the metallic eye palette, both pigment minis, and the warm lipglass minis.


----------



## color_lover456 (Oct 14, 2007)

Should I get the eye brush set? I have heard that the quality in brush sets is noticeably poorer than if I buy the actual brushes...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_Should I get the eye brush set? I have heard that the quality in brush sets is noticeably poorer than if I buy the actual brushes..._

 
if you're on a tight budget and can't afford the full size brushes than yes you should get the eye brush set.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 14, 2007)

Uppity, one of the pigments (the light one, whatever it is, I forget), and the warm mineralized duo. 
And probably brush sets, but I'm not sworn on those yet.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Angelah* 

 
_Yepppp!

$36 USD and $45 CDN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really!  Well, I hope hubby gets another business trip to the States around that time, so he can get them for $34.92 (or less, maybe even), and save me ten bux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be paying the Canadian price, though, because I've signed up for the event, and will be shelling out $50 anyway, so, just the one palette, then.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 15, 2007)

i'll be getting the Your Ladyship pigment and maybe the Basic Brush set. the special edition version. i might get it from Saks or at MAC. the special edition version is only $3 lesser.


----------



## kyashi (Oct 18, 2007)

i want the keepsake set, the royal assets eye palette in warm OR cool OR smokey (i can only afford one .. pls help me decide) and im thinking about the heirlooms face brush set as i already got the 187 and 168 from my novel twist set =( .. i just dont have the foundation and concealer brush .. should i get the set or just buy the foundation and concealer brush as the full version ? please help !


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 19, 2007)

im getting the brush set for the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cant wait!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Oct 19, 2007)

I reeeally want the cool & metallic eye palettes...and both pigment sets.

As for the antiquitease colour, there isn't much that's really interesting me, as I'm not really into MES. I do like the look of Gold Stroke & Sweet Sienna pigments though, so we'll see.


----------



## damsel (Oct 19, 2007)

i just ordered Earthly Riches MES and Trifle l/g.

i plan on getting the metallic eye palette, face brush set, cool pigment set and warm lipglass set.


----------



## missyrae (Oct 20, 2007)

I love the heirlooms face brush set ! But i already had a face brush set from Mac


----------

